# FET help



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone could give some advice on FET.  I've just had EC on Friday when they discovered fluid in my uterus so was told that they couldn't do the transfer so my embies were frozen.  (Am devestated) I've now been told we will have FET now.

Has anyone been in this position before?  Is there anything I can do to get my body in best possible shape for FET?  Any advice would be great!

  

Thanks,

Bx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Just to say that the odds of pg are good in your circumstances. I believe that the uterus may be more receptive in a FET cycle than a fresh cycle when you have had the stims. Also, of course because after OHSS, for eg, there are often a lot of embryos to choose from.

http://www.ivf1.com/frozen-embryo-transfer/

Good luck

(Our twins came via a FET, btw)


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Drownedgirl,

Thanks for your reply and encouragement.  I am at such a loss as to why it happened.  We're back to see the consultant tomorrow so hopefully there will be news!  I'm concerned as to whether I should have tests on my uterus now as I don't want to put the embies back if there's something wrong.

Your story gives me hope!  Thanks for your reply 

  

Bx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hope you can get some info about what's going on! Good luck

x


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi there,
I dont know if this is the same thing but i had fluid in my tubes which ran into my uterus and postponed ET, i had my tubes tied as the fluid is toxic to the Embies, the condition is called HYDROSALAPHINX hope spelling is correct, anyway i went on to have a BFP and a DD. Good luck with your appointment xx zoe


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

bhopes - how'd it go with the consultant? dont wanna waste the embies putting them in when you arent ready. half the battle is knowing the problem, im sure they will have seen this before  

5 fruit and veg a day
pregacare plus vitamins
milk
water
chill out

thats all i did.

how many embies have you got? its lovley to have them ready, when you have FET its much easier than IVF


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi All,

Thanks for your replies.

Avon Queen - Alas the consultant wasn't that helpful, she seemed to think it was uncommon but has put me forward for another u/s scan & a hysteroscopy. I guess this is just to see that all is ok inside.  Just trying to organise those appointments now but as this is my NHS go, the wheels are turning slowly   (and i'm too impatient) We had 9 day 1 embies frozen so hopefully we can thaw some and move on to FET soon.  I do try to eat 5 a day but sometimes i fall of the wagon    I've been taking the wellwoman tablets but I think I might move over to the pregnacare ones as others have mentioned it.  Congratulations on your BFP - gives me hope!  Did you have a medicated or natural FET? x

Zoe 1 - I'm worried it could be hydro.  Thing is I had a hycosy a year ago and everything looked ok so am worried now that whatever the fluid is may go back into my tubes to cause a hyrdo.  Congratulations on your BFP too.  Did you have an FET?  Was it medicated or natural?

Bx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

bhopes

im impatient too   its no fun having a time limit on everything and the endless waiting and disappointment is so frustrating isnt it

9 embies is 9 reasons to be positive, thats a good batch you have there which can be half the battle

i had natural FET, they said to try that first as i have regular menstural cycles.

dont worry about falling off the veggie wagon, just do it when you remember, eat whatever you enjoy, now is not a time to suffer onthat front, but try to have some veggies milk and carbs

hey i thought i was the unluckiest woman on the planet but it can all change overnight. still cant quite get my head around it i feel there must be some downside somewhere like im gonna now lose a leg or something?!  

pregnacare PLUS is what i changed to before my FET originally just took pregnacare. lord knows if it made a difference but i did get pregnant. you can get pregnacare plus morrisons £11 per month, they contain omega 3 as well which id never taken before. still taking them now


----------

